# Sea Otter 2008: Versus, Nemesis Project



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi all- just got back from Laguna Seca and took a few pics. Check 'em. 1st up: Versus.

gallery here:
https://www.msdhw.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=47

I test rode both the short and long Jab on the pumptrack and beginner + intermediate jumps at the ride-zone/demo area. I usually ride a medium Santa Cruz Chameleon w/ 4xWC, 24" Atom Lab GI's with 2.4 Holy Rollers (SS 38/16). These bikes railed. I'm 6' and found the short to be just fine (although my shorts did get caught on the right dial of the Argyle:









AT's 4x/mtx/ds 4" travel bike. Herb mentioned that this frame was _almost_ as light as the Jab frame ~6.5 lbs versus ~5.5 (?):









AT's slope style bike. I believe it's 5.5":


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Brad showing off his 135mm DeathMobile (peep his blog here: https://www.nem-pro.blogspot.com/ )



















and the mini-16:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great, too bad I can't go...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i was there yesterday and the day before, had an awsome time.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Tell me that fork on the slopestyle bike is temporary....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

All them bikes make me drool, heck, even the 16'' pit bike does.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> All them bikes make me drool, heck, even the 16'' pit bike does.


Sweet pic's :thumbsup: Thanks rich

Notice the new Nemesis Project Royal SL seat on the mini 16"


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I stopped by your stand Brad. Saw you're fully and the Kowa fork. Pretty sweet dude :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

i want a pit bike so bad. oh man i wish i had 350 to spend on something i would only use to screw around on. but yes the kowa forks with the machined crown were GORGEOUS. and brads track bikes ALMOST make me want a fixie


----------



## CovicRacing (May 7, 2007)

East Bay Rich said:


> Brad showing off his 135mm DeathMobile (peep his blog here: https://www.nem-pro.blogspot.com/ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Brad! Cant wait to see some more pics from the nem-pro tent!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Is the DeathMobile a 24" or 26"? Why not a slotted disc brake mount?

Why the move to Kowa?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Is the DeathMobile a 24" or 26"? Why not a slotted disc brake mount?
> 
> Why the move to Kowa?


Good ?'s

1. Deathmobile is available in 24 or 26 specific 
disk brake specific or v brake specific ( all V brake bike will no have internal cable routing ! )

2. Slotted disk mount is not needed !
The rear axle slot is aligned with the disk caliper so at any point in the slot you still get full pad contact , the axle slot is less than 1" long total . Slotted disk mounted are only needed for bikes with axle slots over 1.25" in long

3. KOWA suspension is hands down the best suspension manufacture in the world , i have personally been drooling over these forks for years now and they have given me the chance this year to help develop a DJ/Street fork so no after market tuning needed just open the box and go Nem-Pro tuned style !!! 
I'll have prototypes on my bikes this year , stay tuned !!!

KOWA also have a rapid travel adjust feature on their 160SS air forks , this would completely remove the need for lowering forks per customer , this way the end customer can tune their ride height on the fly !!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

How much will the 160SS be able to be lowered? Prices on that fork? Prices on their DJ/Street fork?

Prices on your DeathMobile?

135mm rear is BMX spacing right? I always forget.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> How much will the 160SS be able to be lowered? Prices on that fork? Prices on their DJ/Street fork?
> 
> Prices on your DeathMobile?
> 
> 135mm rear is BMX spacing right? I always forget.


110mm is bmx spacing, 135 is road/mtb


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

In that case, when will a 24" DeathMobile be ready?

I was eyeing the NS Holy or Suburban 24, but I'd prefer to stay American.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> In that case, when will a 24" DeathMobile be ready?
> 
> I was eyeing the NS Holy or Suburban 24, but I'd prefer to stay American.


Tonic Fab "Fall Guy"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> In that case, when will a 24" DeathMobile be ready?
> 
> I was eyeing the NS Holy or Suburban 24, but I'd prefer to stay American.


There already is one. The deathmobile was a 24'' bike to begin with. v-brake, don't remember which spacing.

Now Brad's giving us one more option, mtb spacing and disk brakes.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Tonic Fab "Fall Guy"


*$700*


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry buddy, but I can assure you that Brads stuff is handmade and probably isn't going to be much, if any, cheaper.

EDIT:: But I'll let the big man speak for himself


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought NemPro stuff was in the 350-450 range.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

NemPro isn't a mass production frame manufacturer... (Granted, I know there was some talk about getting a run done for the smaller wallets of the community...)

IMHO - Brad would be DUMB to charge such a little amount for how nice his stuff is... I should know how much work alone goes into one frame.. DEFINITALLY not 350-450 worth... But rather MUCH more.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Tonic Fab "Fall Guy"


Nice Thread jack


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Nice Thread jack .... Net tool once again Mr. duck


Don't sweat it Brad... Everyone (will being the only exception) has just learned to ignore him, to be honest.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> How much will the 160SS be able to be lowered? Prices on that fork? Prices on their DJ/Street fork?
> 
> Prices on your DeathMobile?
> 
> 135mm rear is BMX spacing right? I always forget.


The 160SS is really more of a freeride fork but it's working great for both Mike Ravizza on his 4in Double Agent and me on my Secrect Agent .

Please contact Covic racing for current priceing on the 160SS

DJ/ Street forks are still in the developement stages , I will keep you all posted.

Prices on the Deathmobiles :
135mm disk 24" or 26" : $750
110mm V brake 24" or 26" : $650


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Don't sweat it Brad... Everyone (will being the only exception) has just learned to ignore him, to be honest.


Thanks Aaron :thumbsup: 
We have been very lucky to have such great support this year .
I apperciate all the kind words 

Everyone involved with Nemesis Project have been working very hard this year to get allt he new products .

Did anyone get pic's of the Tailgunner and the full seat line ?
I was soo busy I never had a chance to grab my camera from the RV:madman:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Well i hope everyone enjoy's these 2 pic's , currently there the only ones i have from SeaOtter .

Greg Minnar and Steve Peat were tossing rock at Josh Bryceland ( in blue) just behind the Nem-Pro RV








I commented they needed something with a lil'more range , I had Josh pinned down in seconds ! 









Shot by Kowa staff photographer YUKI


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Is Steve still alive? 

650 is out of my range for the following reasons:

1) Need a better job
2) Need not to have school expenses and classes taking up work time
3) Need better skillz.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ya sorry about those photos on your both...... now just dont go shooting me with that damn gun of yours again lol

o and brad's stuff is freaken spot on. and the new internal cable routing is sickness


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool pics. Can't wait to get my deathmobile!


----------

